# Best Example of breed.



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Just wondering,who is the best in breed American Champion?And does any one have any pictures of him or her?Obviously I'm talking about Havanese here!Also who are the breeders with the highest winning champion Havs in America or Canada?All our dogs on the forum look adorable for one reason or another, but I am interested to see what those judged to be the best example of the breed look like.As in England we have so few.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Clare:

I found this list on the Havanese Club of America's website:

Show Dog of the Year 2010 - Breed Points:

GCH CH Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am Lynn Nieto and Joan Ambrose and Clarke Ambrose

Show Dog of the Year 2010 - All-Breed Points:

GCH CH Bellatak McDreamy John Oakes, Carole Shea, Kathy & Tom Patrick and Jane Samson

Stud Dog of the Year 2010:

Ch. Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons Lynn Nieto

Brood Bitch of the Year 2010: 
CH Harbor's Pretty Is As Pretty Does	Connie Field and Harry Bennett

Register of Merit:

CH Alderons Overlook Cola Float Natalie and Russell Armitage

CH Askin Geek In The Pink Connie Field

CH Devita's Shalimar of Cazstar Carolyn Heaton and Claudia DeVita

CH Devita's Tanqueray W A Twist Ruthellen Viall and Claudia DeVita

CH Estrella's Miracle Of Luv Kathy Kosich, Gail Rollinger and Janice Kuhns

CH Glen Iris Flying Feathers Betty Peplin and Larry Peplin

CH Liveoak's Southern Charm Charlene Wallace and Dagmar Hampton

CH Payasa Oops A Daisy Mary Anne Luke and Rebecca Feigh

CH Pillowtalk's Tiziano Hannah Kolzow

GCH CH Shallowbrook Starlet O'Hanna Joan J. Ambrose and Clarke Ambrose

CH That's Burn'N Up Atlanta Constance Lewis and David Scheiris

Register of Merit Excellent:

CH Los Feliz Splash Of Mollimar Lisa and Lewis Soars and Vicki and Jules Steinberg

CH Lynyear-Harbor Hare'Nochi Guu Connie Field

CH Peluito's Hermoso Bouquette Arlene Etzig

CH Salem's A One Time Shot Joyce Huber

Breeder of Merit:

Gail E. Bryce

John Dejo

Dee Anna R. Hinkle

Hannah Kolzow

Constance Lewis

Paula Martel-Lavallie

Kathy Patrick

Diane Sako

Breeder of Distinction:

Connie Field

Mary Anne Luke

High Scoring Obedience Dog 2010:

CH OTCH Jolain's Your Summer Dream RAE OM3	Jane Hyman

High Scoring Rally Dog 2010:

Havanique's Vixen Joan Of Bark CD RA Sandy Jaworski

High Scoring Agility Dog 2010:

CH MACH2 Enchanting Carolina Skye RN OF Sandy Fisher

I googled and found Heir I Am - PJ's webpage at http://www.losperritos.com/PJ.html.

Then I went to www.HavaneseGallery.hu and found a photo of McDreamy [which I could not copy here] Look at this url: *http://www.havanesegallery.hu/results_en.php?quicksearch=McDreamy*

See what you can find for the others. They are all such beautiful dogs. So are yours. We enjoy seeing your photos and videos, Clare.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think you ought to look up more than just last year, as there have been so many good examples and pillars of the breed. the 2010 statistics are a good beginning. I imagine alot are on the Havanese Gallery, but might find the others pictured elsewhere


----------



## NK77 (11 mo ago)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Clare:
> 
> I found this list on the Havanese Club of America's website:
> 
> ...


What's your experience with David Scheiris please? I am thinking getting a puppy from him but heard mixed things


----------

